# 1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2020)

Found by Brant @New Mexico Brant  Please tell us all the details of the find.
Badge found and placed by him also.
Listed here, SOLD here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-1934-huffman-airflyte-aircrafted-bicycle.164143/
Observations of this and other bikes like it here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/observations-of-1934-huffman-aircrafted-motor-bicycles.142650/
I switched the wheelset and chain so I can ride it.
Identical triple step hoops.
Amazing original Huffman factory paint, I love just how it is set up; both side and drop stand, pedals, crank, chainring, stainless ducktail fenders, saddle, grips, neck, and especially the California Bars.
















Comments welcome.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 16, 2020)

*As told to me by H.M. Huffman, Jr. at the ''Huffy-100 Celebration'',
held at the Dayton Courthouse … entire month of October, 1992.*


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 16, 2020)

Great bike!   You were the first person I thought of when Brant listed it for sale. I will be interested to see what you add to personalize to meet your needs.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2020)

Love those early Huffmans!


----------



## Tomato John (Feb 16, 2020)

I so badly wanted that bike.... but my son’s tuition bill put that notion to restlooks good and will look even better rollin’ down the road.  Congrats on a great bike -  very cool


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2020)

hoofhearted said:


> As told to me by H.M. Huffman, Jr. at the ''Huffy-100 Celebration'',
> held at the Dayton Courthouse … entire month of October, 1992.



A better angle shot of N-X-211


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2020)

That's a killer badge, but I don't see any rivets or screws, so I'm guessing it's glued on? Avant-Garde!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2020)

Oilit said:


> That's a killer badge, but I don't see any rivets or screws, so I'm guessing it's glued on? Avant Garde!



It is a killer Bottle Cap Badge!
A larger hole in the head tube, and it is pressed on at the Huffman Factory.
Here's the only pic I have of the 1935 Velvet.




A pic of a bottlecap missing the rest of the "Neck" material.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 20, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> It is a killer Bottle Cap Badge!
> A larger hole in the head tube, and it is pressed on at the Huffman Factory.
> Here's the only pic I have of the 1935 Velvet.
> View attachment 1142826
> ...



That's a new one on me! I take it this is some kind of solder? Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Better pics of a 'bottle cap' badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## JLF (Feb 20, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2020)

I got my first look at this magnificent bicycle in person yesterday, and it is indeed a magnificent bicycle.
I’m sure, it is enjoying its new lease on life among the other cool bikes in Marks stable.
Neat, bit of trivia on the headbadge graphic detail.
Thank you, for that, @hoofhearted Patric.
I had read, that the Spirit of St. Louis was made from Shelby seamless tubing.
We’re these early “Aircrafted” Huffman frames made from that same type of tubing?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2020)

Well, it doesn’t really say, whether the tubing used was aircraft/seamless grade.
It just says that they used Aircrafted construction techniques, which doesn’t look to be any different than what everybody else was doing.
So maybe more of a marketing ploy.



This picture shows what looks to be a seam joint in the tube, so I’m going to guess that Shelby seamless drawn tubing was not used to build these frames.
Too bad, because then, these frames could’ve been considered, truly “ Aircrafted” just like the Spirit of St. Louis.


Either way, riding one of these gems, evokes the majesty of flying up in the wild blue yonder.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> in person yesterday, and it is indeed a magnificent bicycle.
> I’m sure, it is enjoying its new lease on life among the other cool bikes in Marks stable.





cyclingday said:


> Either way, riding one of these gems, evokes the majesty of flying up in the wild blue yonder.



Marty and I traded some saddles and bits, tinkered a little, and AIRFLYTE is at top FLYER.
Maiden voyage 45 miles.















It was pretty cool to get '34 and '35 Huffmen out together for a ride.
Super-Blessed!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great bike!   You were the first person I thought of when Brant listed it for sale. I will be interested to see what you add to personalize to meet your needs.
> Enjoy!!!





cyclingday said:


> I’m sure, it is enjoying its new lease on life among the other cool bikes in Marks stable.



I WON another Dual tone Goose horn recently and put it on AIRFLYTE.
These horns are pretty loud, and fun to honk along the crowded beach bike path.
44 miles added today; countless smiles and waves.












The last pic is where I grew up, Huntington Beach, CA
Where the "Fire" started for riding bikes.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 26, 2020)

@tripple3 love the bike, those bars & badge Especially !


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Back in December 2020, on my way home from riding AIRFLYTE at the beach with some bike buddies,
(https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-903#post-1233462)
the old crank broke.
Pic shows it was cracked for awhile before it let loose.
@New Mexico Brant is connected in this bike world, and put the word out to the Huffman guys, in Ohio of course.
Tom Hern had a spare that he graciously sold and sent to me over the holidays.
WOW! Bike guys are the BEST!
Ken @bentwoody66 Patric @hoofhearted are always Super-helpful, and love these machines!.....






Early Huffman without guard, straight crank, exact match, threaded together easily.








Thank you to all the bike folk that Love these vehicles of movement and joy.
Truly stoked to be a part.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2021)

Excellent!  I am glad it is back on the road Mark.  That is the one I want to ride the next time I visit!


----------



## bloo (Jan 3, 2021)

Great to see that fixed!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Excellent! I am glad it is back on the road Mark. That is the one I want to ride the next time I visit!



Come on out, let's ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 17, 2022)

New Year bump with some Christmas ride pics December, 2021






From Balboa Newport Beach,
to Long Beach Cyclone Coaster monthly ride,
On King Tide High of the Year, over 8 feet!



Slime in the tube, and having a pump, laughing anyway....
"Glory to God in the highest!"


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 17, 2022)

Did anybody else notice the wrench on the back wheel in the first picture? I think he's testing us to see if we are paying attention to the details! Love the bars and garland!


----------

